# Any good tricks for grinding out grout?



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

We just got a decent sized bath remodel. One of the jobs involved is grinding out all the old grout in the master shower and redoing it in epoxy grout. We're fairly new to both of these (usually just rip out and redo new tile and cement grout). I've seen the carbide scrapers and heard about using dremels to grind. what do you use and why?

Wack


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

depending on the width of the grout joint,i have used everything from "church key" bottle openers,to 4"grinders


----------



## judeherr (Jan 16, 2008)

*a great tool for getting out grout*

A Fein Multimaster tool has a carbide blade attachment that grinds out grout cleanly and effortlessly. I love mine. You can get the tool reconditioned at Toolking.com for $239 on the XLS or $179 for the basic. The XLS is nice cause it has all the extra sanding attachments and blades. It's quite useful for any number of tasks from sanding to scraping to delicate cutting. I like it so much that I don't even let my friends borrow it.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks Jude, that's exactly what I was looking for. Any worries when the carbide tip hits the ceramic?


----------



## judeherr (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm assuming your asking about whether it chips the edges or not. The blade is carbide edged, I didn't have any problems with chipping the tiles and neither did a friend of mine who used it on 4" bathroom tile. Just be careful of that when you're using it.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

